# Starter Question



## Kinembe (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting a train set for my son, something that he can add to with either new stuff or collectibles, if it's possible to combine the two. A couple questions:

What scale and why?

Good brand names in track and train cars?

Should i look for a complete set for starters or piece it together from ebay items?

and any other advice for a complete starter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hey there. how old is the kid?

if this is something you going to put together to play on living room carpet and than back to box then a set will probably be good choice. i would not invest ton of money in nice equipment until sure that you and your son really interested.

scale... as HO scale modeler (HO was my first set when i was 5) i have to say HO. reason - first of all it is most abundant, hence most affordable. bigger scale has to be way more detailed to look as nice, more can be acomplished in less space and it is notto small to handle.
my 0.002 indian rupiahs


----------



## Kinembe (Oct 13, 2009)

He's 3, i would probably try to make a table and set it up to stay, i expect it'll be as much a hobby to me as well once i get started. I remember HO as a child and already had assumed I'd get alot of feedback in favor of that.

A couple other questions:

are all HO track interchangeable or do i need to pick one brand and stick with it? if so, what are some good brands..should i look for new or are collectible antique tracks a functional option?

if i were to piece together a set from ebay, what are the essentials? track and trains are obvious, but power supply or control station etc. things you don't think of.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

My children are 1 and 3. Anything on the table within their reach is an EBay cheepo. Why, because if it breaks due to things placed on the track, hands grabbing it etc. it is no big loss. You can get old Tyco and Bachmann locos for this purpose. They will pull several cars and look decent. The inner 'out of reach' tracks are where I prefer to run the locos of value. These include everything from old Mantua to newer Spectrums. The kids can not reach them so they are safer there. If you are looking to buy new my toddler loves the Thomas engine I purchased. $22 at a LHS. Had to convert the coupler but other than that he like the moving eyes, and it looks like the one on TV. 

All of the brands are interchangeable if they are the same scale and have the same couplers. There are the older horn hook style and the newer knuckle ones. If you end up with a mix of rolling stock just replace the coupler on one end of one of the cars, this will allow you to mix and match within the same train.

As for track try and stay with nickel-silver. It is much easier to maintain. Avoid steel at all cost, it will rust. Brass is OK but does corrode and require more maintenance. 

Rolling stock is a dime a dozen on EBay. Shipping is generally as muck or more than the cars. Try and find sellers with several cars you like that will combine shipping.

Any power supply will work for a basic layout. The differences are the amount of control over the trains. Better ones will allow for better operation at slow speeds.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

to add to that. 
besides the usual track, some manufacturers offer a track with integrated plastic "roadbed". i know of 3 sysytems that are not interchangeable with each other. i guess it is a good idea to use it for occasional layouts since it will help couple and uncouple track reliably. but since you say there will be dedicated surface for these i would skip and just get usual track. but if you do get integrated stuff, pay attention.

as far as steel, brass, and nickel silver, definitely go for nickel silver. that said i think if nothing much more then single loop is desired steel can be fine since the cleaning will not be such a hustle. i assembled a loop for my 6 year old nefew out of gobs of steel track i have, cleaned the top of the track with very fine grit water-paper and everything worked reliably enough for him to launch tyco F9 off the table, lol. 


Kine, if you want i can send you loop of steel track+ some straight to make an oval. i can throw in power-pack as well.
yours free, just cover 4.95 flat usps shipping.

i also have some lower end engines (will need to double check them running) and rolling stock i'm not in need of and will sell cheap. if you interested at all, i can make list and take pictures.


----------



## Kinembe (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I would certainly like to see what you'd be willing to offload, could you let me know what you have?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ok, so here is what i have 

powerpack, verified working, but gets hot. its a starting point, you can use that untill you get something nicer. yours free 









track. i have gobs of either steel or brass. i will give you enough to build a loop or two with some joiners. however it would be better if you buy a pack of joiners as well in your local hobby store. i also have couple crossings in brass. the 90 degree one can be used if you want to make figure 8 instead of the loop.










UP engine plus caboose. verified engine is running. 
actually of the bunch that i recieved (see http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=13025&postcount=340) this is the only running engine.
15$ (with caboose) ?










its the older "pancake" motor bachmann so it is not smooth as nice flight-wheel equiped models but as i said it runs. the lightboard had a crack so i retraced it with regular wires just in case. will stay put. both lights are working









older bachmann cars. horn-hook couplers are truck mounted
10$ ?










some more cars. no boxes for these. horn-hook
3$ per car? (red caboose - yours free)









step up - newer bachmann. 8 wheel drive, runs like charm. equipped with knuckle couplers. boxcar has body mounted couplers (knuckles as well) and nicely weighted. both in like new condition. i can mount horn hook couplers there instead if you want. 
20$ engine 5$ for the car?










walthers engine, also a great runner. i'm under impression it is another step up from bachman. found one just like that for 35 shipped on the ebay. how does 25$ sounds?









i'm also trying to sell 2 athrean BB models here http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1966
i guess its time to lower the price to 25...

and i guess i'll shoot myself in a foot here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-CHALLE...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item2a01bc06c3 although he seems to be missing couple items


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW, if you like particular car that you see in the post i linked to, let me know

oh yeah, and if other felas want to chime in as far as whether value is fair and other recomendations, go ahead.


----------



## Kinembe (Oct 13, 2009)

Tankist, you've got a message.

another noob question...what is used to power any accessories like streetlamps etc. are they all powered individually or is there some power source for this?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Kinmebe (what is the first name?) regarding your PM.
i don't think you even need to spend that much at this point. normally i would say "Get quality over quantity" but in your case it will be less painful if the engine your 3 year old destroys is not a very valuable one. 
i'd say go for United Pacifc bachmann with the matching caboose, it is more colorful that the black Norfolk southern and the 3 cars in boxes (they are simply cleaner). and perhaps another hopper and/or flat car, kids love to put things in and take them for a ride. I don't mind selling you more cars if you want variety or the Walthers loco if you want solid runner but IMO nothing more is really needed at this point.

is there a longer term plan or you will be sticking to an oval? (which there is nothing wrong with. i had a simple oval till i was 11 and as simple as it was i had a blast)



Kinembe said:


> another noob question...what is used to power any accessories like streetlamps etc. are they all powered individually or is there some power source for this?


will depend on power requirements of items yo want to power but simply put - any power source. any power "brick" adaper (old celphone charger, etc) another model power pack can be used if voltage is close to what is needed.


----------



## Kinembe (Oct 13, 2009)

I plan on getting a 4x8 piece of plywood and starting, i do plan on putting some time into it and creating a scene, i'm sure i will elaborate on a basic oval, maybe an inner loop, maybe a second level..gonna see what i can make with the track I scrape up, looking on ebay as well.

I live in costa rica so there is no hobby shop where i can shop, i have to shop on line and ship to friends or clients who are coming down. i do plan on scenery, buildings, lights, streets, crossings so i will need to come up with a power source for that stuff, you said a cell phone charger will work?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Whoa, somehow your post slipped past me!
PM'ed you before seeing it.

you can start with something like attached. the siding will provide somewhat more interest. for this one you will need a pair of atlas snap switches however (custom #4 probably not going to work). unfortunately all i have is 2 left handed ones at the moment.




as a side note


tankist said:


> UP engine plus caboose. verified engine is running.
> actually of the bunch that i recieved (see http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=13025&postcount=340) this is the only running engine.


i happy to report that after some maintenanceand cleaning i got everything but the Chessy to run! 
although the SD9 is still somewhat jerky, will need to repeat.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

all righty, got payment from Kinembe.
he desided to go with walthers GP7U

bout couplers - all bachmann cars have horn-hook instaled, but the engine had EZ-mate (better). so in order for you to run out of the box i swapped the rear coupler on the engine for another horn-hook. i put original coupler in there as well (taped to the foam), swap back to that when you start running better stuff. for now you are good on car couplers.
the only think you will need to do is scrub the steel rails for better condictivity (very fine wet-paper). one loop shood not take long at all. most rails have joiners on them but i'd remove all of them all and use new ones, get a pack in LHS, good thing to have.


----------



## Kinembe (Oct 13, 2009)

ok, so what are the good couplers that i will eventually want to have called? i may as well get a package of them as well as track connectors(what is LHS?) are track connectors standard?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

LHS = Local Hobby Shop.


----------



## Kinembe (Oct 13, 2009)

oh ok, that. gotta remember, i am in costa rica...there are no LHS's anywhere near me. EVERTHING i get will need to come from the states with clients or friends who visit, so i need to make sure i have everything i need this first time or else i could be held up another month over a few couplers or connectors.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you are ok on couplers - cars couple reliably with horn hook, and i installed one on the engine. as far as joiners i'll make a little baggy for you so you have some to spare. i actually couldn't leave the house at all today, your stuff will go out on monday.


----------

